# Rare Dankness



## HungryMan420 (Jan 16, 2012)

Yep Rare Dankness from Colorado is at the Attitude they have sum super dank and snagged first place at the HTCC! So I'm pretyy happy im going to buy a few packs of there viper Og and Scott's Og! Just thought yall should know!


----------



## af571 (Jan 16, 2012)

yeah i saw that on facebook today man. im looking at snagging some seeds from them tonight scott's og and doc's og look impressive. i dont see viper og do u mean venom og? have u ever tried TGA's stuff? im torn between which company i want to buy from.


----------



## iconicreeferman (Jan 16, 2012)

Heres a few budshots of Rare Dankness.


----------



## af571 (Jan 16, 2012)

nice what strain is that?


----------



## iconicreeferman (Jan 16, 2012)

The first pic is Abusive Afghani and the second is Rectangle. Both good smokes.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 17, 2012)

I need more info'????


----------



## throwdo (Jan 17, 2012)

have to check them out


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jan 18, 2012)

Rare Dankness looks like a very promising company. Watched the interview on YouTube with Scott on some dude's radio show. Impressed with Scott's humbleness and the info he gave, which is in stark contrast to most of the up and coming companies from America right now(read: HYPE). Seemed like a professional dude to me which is refreshing at this point in time. 

*If at all possible, could you guys elaborate on some of the growing details on your current offerings? Like which ones are the best yielders, have the most stretch or branching, shortest or longest flowering times, overall potency, lineages, indoor or outdoor preference, etc??* 

Picked up some Venom OG beans from Attitude last night. Will be growing those along with Cali Connect's Tahoe OG and more of the Serious AK I've got going right now. 


Thanks in advance!


----------



## typoerror (Jan 18, 2012)

a few strains sold out already, usually a good sign. that picture of Scotts og looks incredible!


----------



## JCashman (Jan 18, 2012)

i was curious, but i also like to know what i'm working with.

everywhere i look, no one has info on Rare Dankness #1 as in, what is it? whats the parents/lineage?


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jan 18, 2012)

JCashman said:


> i was curious, but i also like to know what i'm working with.


Same here. I wanted to at least nab one of the OG x Rare Dankness crosses before they were all gone. All the Hazes seem to be just that with this years cup winner "Moonshine" having a flowering time of up to something like 90 days if I'm not mistaken? No thank you.

You're right though, _very_ little info about these guys here on the internet at least, and as far as grows journals or anything I don't believe I've found one, here or anywhere else for that matter yet. I decided to take a chance though and nabbed a pack of their Venom OG(Poison cut) off the 'Tude last night. Their OG's do seem to be legit though and some of the rarer ones at that - Face Off, Skywalker, Poison, and Abusive to name a few. At least by name these are the real deal Holyfield cuts of OG. Seems like everyone out west these days has slapped their own prefix to "OG", but this crew's list reads like Arnold rattling off the firepower he needed to the gun store owner in Terminator 1. 

Still, some technical details concerning the growing of these strains would be most helpful(Attidude just lists medium for everything, lol). I suspect any online documentation of growing these particular cuts out, if there ever indeed were any, probably got lost some years back when Overgrow went down.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Jan 18, 2012)

The info on Rare Dankness #1 is its a Og as well *

*


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jan 18, 2012)

HungryMan420 said:


> The info on Rare Dankness #1 is its a Og as well


That's what I've read too. Supposedly a cross between their best cuts of OG or something.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi Guys, 
The new web-site ( up next week) will answer most of your questions. But I'll answer a few real quick..
THe biggest yielders are
Midas (Sativa Dominant)
Ghost Train Haze #1 (rumor has it, this will be named as one of the strongest strains by High Times for 2011) (Ghost OG)
Ghost Train Haze #2 ( a coveted OG)
Ghost Train Haze #5 (SFV OG)
Ghost Train Haze #8 (Hell's Angel OG)
Ghost Train Haze #9 (Poison OG)
(the Ghost Train Haze's are OG's crossed with Nevile's Wreck.... the are all very strong and high yielders)
Their flowering time is about 72 days. They are Sativa dominant.

Our OG line has flowering time is 50-65 days. Scott's, 501st, Venom, 
Warda'reek'n........


As far as outdoor grow, it really depends on which ZONE your in. Hope this helps a little.

Mrs. Rare Dankness

DANKNESS!!!!!!


----------



## Osburn (Jan 18, 2012)

A Colorado dispensary owner showed me a list of 35 rare dankness strains that he could get for me right now and like another 20 that he could get for me later in the year. Pretty impressive. I picked up some ghost train haze #1's that he had in stock. I'd also like to pick up some OG's, but in addition to getting more info on those strains, I want to know if there are any dispensaries on the Front Range currently selling any of the rare dankness OG flowers so I can try them out before I buy the seeds.


----------



## qualityduck (Jan 19, 2012)

iconicreeferman said:


> Heres a few budshots of Rare Dankness.View attachment 2001346View attachment 2001347



Damn!!


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Jan 19, 2012)

The 501stOG pic is amazing... Probably one of the frostiest bud pics I've ever seen....Thanks for the pics Mrs. Rare Dankness


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 19, 2012)

Any chance that Rare Dankness's Scott's OG is the same strain that comedian Joey Diaz is so fond of? On past episodes of the Joe Rogan Experience podcast, Joey has talked in length about how powerful Scott's OG is and how it's his absolute favorite.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 19, 2012)

more info yoh


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow, a seed company putting out OG crosses. How original, I don't think any other seed company's are using OG's at all.

Edit> I apologize for seeming negative. I'm sure you all have great gear but it's getting old seeing OG cross after cross. Do you all plan to bring anything truly unique to the table or just the same old same old? Don't get me wrong I love some poly-hybrids but it would be nice to see a shift to actual breeding and not just pollen chucking with the prices being charged now a days. It used to be that seed company's charged more due to awards won for the plant giving it some pedigree and for the fact that they were producing unique strains but now seed company's are just charging out the ass because they can and people buy into it. I understand that even cups turned into "business" so you can't really go by that any more but it would be nice to see more canna business's have some fucking ethics.


----------



## althor (Jan 20, 2012)

Not saying anything about the company either, I am sure they have very fine stuff. I am also getting abit worn out on the OG after OG after OG genetics.


----------



## JCashman (Jan 20, 2012)

its a supply and demand based market fellas, 

when people stop buying OG crosses, then people will stop making them.

i wonder if in the late 80s or real early 90s people were like; "i'm sick of all these NL5 / Skunk / Haze hybrids"


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't knock people for filling a niche but when 90% of your gear stems from 1 genetic line everything is going to be so similar what's the point?


----------



## JCashman (Jan 20, 2012)

personally i'm with you, i have an OG as well as a couple OG Hybrids, and now i'm content and no longer buy them. but as long as tons of people continue to buy them, you will continue to see them around.

if you want some non-OG strains they are out there, and there are some good ones. try TGA gear. 

but for all people that are looking for OGs, rare dankness might be exactly what they are looking for. everybody has different tastes and different expectations from their plants. just gotta find the ones that work for you.

i dont wanna talk up other breeders too much in a thread about Rare Dankness as it seems disrespectful towards them, but feel free to shoot me a PM if you want some breeders that dont use the OG kush or ChemDawg genetics in their gear

all that being said... i really am interested in the karmas bitch strain from RD - sounds like it would be a happy fun pheno hunting adventure of sticky stinky goodness.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Believe me I know and I have the entire TGA line hell with all of the seeds I have I pretty much have a new Mustang sitting in my fridge. I'm just looking for new and exciting and all I'm seeing is the the same old stuff.


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 21, 2012)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Believe me I know and I have the entire TGA line hell I pretty much have a new Mustang sitting in my fridge. I'm just looking for new and exciting and all I'm seeing is the the same old stuff.



Although its bred through 1 main genetic line.


Is it really the same og?

IS IT?

I mean a new strain although off of the OG lineage, its still new right?


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Jan 21, 2012)

It's different but still similar. Your still going to see the OG come through so all of the strains are going to be similar it's just common since. I could see if someone worked an OG hybrid that they felt was quality and added it to there line but why have all of your gear a cross of the same strain it's not like there is a shortage of OG crosses. They have the same male hit to like 6 OG's. Why not just hit it to the best one? Why would you hit it to 6 versions of the same plant? I guarantee they are all very similar but I'm sure there is one that is the best version. So why make your customers spend a shit load of time and money to sort through the genetics when you as a seed company should have been doing that in the first place.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jan 21, 2012)

throwdo said:


> more info yoh


+1. Still would like to see some more detailed info as well. Especially concerning the growth aspect...


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 21, 2012)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> It's different but still similar. Your still going to see the OG come through so all of the strains are going to be similar it's just common since. I could see if someone worked an OG hybrid that they felt was quality and added it to there line but why have all of your gear a cross of the same strain it's not like there is a shortage of OG crosses. They have the same male hit to like 6 OG's. Why not just hit it to the best one? Why would you hit it to 6 versions of the same plant? I guarantee they are all very similar but I'm sure there is one that is the best version. So why make your customers spend a shit load of time and money to sort through the genetics when you as a seed company should have been doing that in the first place.


cause it is probably a stud!!!!! many many breeders hit clones with their stud male.... and whats wrong with sorting genetics? nothing... 

are you saying with TGA you dont sort genetics? cause you do... tga hits tons of shit with space dude. yet you grow his gear. and very similar lines can be found...


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 21, 2012)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> It's different but still similar. Your still going to see the OG come through so all of the strains are going to be similar it's just common since. I could see if someone worked an OG hybrid that they felt was quality and added it to there line but why have all of your gear a cross of the same strain it's not like there is a shortage of OG crosses. They have the same male hit to like 6 OG's. Why not just hit it to the best one? Why would you hit it to 6 versions of the same plant? I guarantee they are all very similar but I'm sure there is one that is the best version. So why make your customers spend a shit load of time and money to sort through the genetics when you as a seed company should have been doing that in the first place.




This makes sense, mostly. Genetic sorting is just necessary for some breeders seeing how they keep they're favorite males for a reason(yield potency w/e) why not work with what you love right? I mean like all kush comes from Kush valley lineage wise, and we all love to smoke it, makes sense to me for lots of kush hybrids to still come out, till we find a new crazy landrace strain somewhere we wont get something new.






And on the topic of Rare dankness.

Your beans are out of my price range. period. If I had people have previous grows and friends that have had exp. I would love to buy a pack(docs og, 501 og, and karma bitch are at the top of my list of seeds to acquire if I ever can afford them), but for a personal grower like me, thats just way to much for a pack of seeds.

And Mrs. Rare Dankness, Pleased to have you on RIU, The few Breeders that show themselves on here that are nice, and answer questions become well respected. Dont be a Swerve


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Jan 21, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> cause it is probably a stud!!!!! many many breeders hit clones with their stud male.... and whats wrong with sorting genetics? nothing...
> 
> are you saying with TGA you dont sort genetics? cause you do... tga hits tons of shit with space dude. yet you grow his gear. and very similar lines can be found...


My problem wasn't with the male it was the fact that they hit it to 6 OG's. Sub doesn't have a line where he hit space dude to 6 different pheno's of the same strain. Why wouldn't they just hit it to the best OG cut in order to give everyone the best cross instead of crossing it to 6 slightly different OG's? Also, I wasn't talking about pheno hunting I was just talking about the fact that you would have to grow 6 different seed lines to see which OG they used was the best. As breeders would they not only want to bring the best of the best to the market? Just seems like someone cashing in on the OG name and not really caring about giving their customers the best quality product for their money.


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 22, 2012)

o. k. got it now.

i have had many different 'OG'. I somewhat agree with you guys and understand, but I am open to spending 100$ on a pack here or there. especially since i really wanna grow this karmas bitch.
gonna run these asap to get the word out. maybe another strain too.

and at least they aren't pushing fems?


----------



## mrgreenharvest (Jan 22, 2012)

I dont think all of those OG are phenos from the same lineage, they could be selections from worked OG lines or a heavy leaning OG plant in a cross etc..
I'm down to try a few of these, and I actually have to ask when a few of the OG crosses will be back in stock on attitude, as they're already out?

its as simple as this, if you don't like don't buy, i agree prices are a bit steep for something not so proven yet, but if they're good then i'm happy to pay that price..


----------



## JCashman (Jan 23, 2012)

exactly, if u dont like it, dont buy it. some breeders gear i'd gladly pay over a hundo a pack, others i wouldnt give them a single dollar, and a lot of it is decided by which breeders i choose to support.

as far as not proven, please remember that while RD may be newer to the online scene, they have been around Co and help the med patients there for a while before venturing into the online world. 

as far as different OGs, well different OGs have different traits, and honestly i think its a lot cooler of them to offer all the varieties, as their favorite OG might not be my favorite OG


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello Everyone.. I see some discussion about the different OG's. Well JCASHMAN and Mr. GREENHARVEST are right.
My favorite Og, the GHOST OG , might not be your favorite. You might prefer SFV or Hells Angels, so breeding with 7-8 OG's gives everyone a choice. And the OG's are not the same phenos. 

As for as males.. Choosing the right male...taste, yield, dominant-nondominant, stability.. When you find a GREAT male.. you hang on to it and use it. Some times you want that male to be the dominant parent and other times you just want it in the genetic background. 

As far as the everyone doing OG's..It is what everyone is asking for .. I'm a girl and I prefer the fruity stuff. I'm a HP13 lover. Beach Bum haze/Pinapple Hash Plant.. YUM! 

So here is a question for all of you. 

WHAT DO YOU WANT IN A STRAIN??? 
You as a outdoor grower, indoor grower, hobby grower, medical grower... what are you looking for?


----------



## typoerror (Jan 23, 2012)

indoor, fruity taste, high yield, potency, ease of growing, disease/mold resistance.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jan 23, 2012)

Indoor hobbyist grower right here. Looking for stable genetics, good to great yields, and uber potency(either on the indica or sativa side or both). Don't like plants that exhibit larger than average amounts of stretching. A shorter flowering time is always a plus.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 23, 2012)

ow shit i want to live in this thread.... !!!!!!!


----------



## althor (Jan 23, 2012)

Well, Im not a girl, but at this point I am leaning towards what you seem to like. 
Fruity, candy smelling, tasting, euphoric energetic type buzz. 
Let me say once again, I am in no way bashing on your genetics, I am sure they are top notch.
Its just, in my personal opinion, OG is becoming like skunk. Its being mixed into everything. Everywhere you look is something crossed with OG.
Its great genetics, just like skunk is a great genetics (superskunk is one of my all time favorite strains). 
I am just anxious for the next phase.
I am also sure you guys will have a hard time keeping seeds in stock as many OG lovers there are. Only reason I commented at all in this thread was in reply to the first guy who called out the OG, to say I can sympathize and understand where he is coming from.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Jan 23, 2012)

Osburn said:


> A Colorado dispensary owner showed me a list of 35 rare dankness strains that he could get for me right now and like another 20 that he could get for me later in the year. Pretty impressive. I picked up some ghost train haze #1's that he had in stock. I'd also like to pick up some OG's, but in addition to getting more info on those strains, I want to know if there are any dispensaries on the Front Range currently selling any of the rare dankness OG flowers so I can try them out before I buy the seeds.


Cherry Co and Pearl Co


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 24, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness, couple of questions.

When are the 501 og and pineapple hash plant coming out online? (I will do extra work to buy these things lmao)

And are you going to be an active member on here? would love to see a thread for reviews grow journals and whatnot from you guys


----------



## Ku$hking3883 (Jan 24, 2012)

really looking forward to getting my hands on some of there gear shit looks bomber!


----------



## gaviao (Jan 24, 2012)

What is the high like on GTH #9? The odor? Is the Moonshine Haze a good yielder? Compared to the Ghost Trains?


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jan 24, 2012)

NoSwag said:


> When are the 501 og and pineapple hash plant coming out online? (I will do extra work to buy these things lmao)
> 
> And are you going to be an active member on here? would love to see a thread for reviews grow journals and whatnot from you guys


Oh hell yeah! More 501, Scott, and Doc OGs please! 

Some documented grows would be nice too. I know Moonshine* has posted a lot of good stuff over on ICmag, but that's _ICmag_. I mean I'd registered last week on there to view pics in the threads, but was put on review for 48 hours and then apparently denied? WTF??!?


----------



## JCashman (Jan 24, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> So here is a question for all of you.
> WHAT DO YOU WANT IN A STRAIN???
> You as a outdoor grower, indoor grower, hobby grower, medical grower... what are you looking for?


god thats such a hard question Mrs RD. as an indoor non commercial grower that only really does it for myself, yield has never been an issue for me. to me, the single most important trait is flavor/aroma. but i enjoy a wide variety of flavors from grape and lemon and other candy flavors to fruity like fruitpunch, berries, lemons, pineapples, all to the way to the good old fashioned dead skunk on the side of the highway smells/flavors (one OGK i keep around tastes exactly like a zesty lemon pepper forest would taste if lemon peppers were a real thing).

after that is potency for me. my tolerance is stupid high after these last 15 years, and so everything has to be pretty potent for me to notice it, but that being said, there really isn't anything out there thats going to put me to bed. couchlock and laziness sure, but not passed out nap time. personally i think both highs have their place, as i prefer the heavier knockout strains at night, and the head stone during the day.

after flavor/aroma and potency, every other trait in a strain is on the next tier.

PS- how could i forget finishing times, omg. SSH is a great strain if you dont mind the flowering times. a lot of people look for strains that are ~60 days. while i dont like going much over 60 (messes up my rotation) i will make exceptions for extra special plants 

PPS- and Mrs RD, thanks so much for taking an interest in your fans here at RIU. it really means a lot to all the people (and potential future customers) when they see a person on their forums that is asking/answering questions, and seems very nice, helpful, and knowledgeable. so thanks again, its mucho appreciated


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 24, 2012)

JCashman said:


> *god thats such a hard question Mrs RD. as an indoor non commercial grower that only really does it for myself, yield has never been an issue for me. to me, the single most important trait is flavor/aroma*.
> 
> *PS- how could i forget finishing times, omg. SSH is a great strain if you dont mind the flowering times. a lot of people look for strains that are ~60 days. while i dont like going much over 60 (messes up my rotation) i will make exceptions for extra special plants
> 
> PPS- and Mrs RD, thanks so much for taking an interest in your fans here at RIU. it really means a lot to all the people (and potential future customers) when they see a person on their forums that is asking/answering questions, and seems very nice, helpful, and knowledgeable. so thanks again, its mucho appreciated *


*
*

These right here. Specially the last one.


----------



## Chumba01 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hmmm.. Got some Legendary Hash plant #13 and listed in Canna Bible 1. And Its very very rare.


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 25, 2012)

cant wait to plant karmas bitch and scotts og. Im excited to try something brand new for most of us.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 25, 2012)

Hello Everyone.
Our new site is up and running. We will be adding more pictures tonight and tomorrow.
Please come check it out.

www.raredankness.com

I'll be back to answer some questions a little later!

Thanks,
Mrs. Rare Dankness


----------



## blissfest (Jan 25, 2012)

When will Attitude be stocked again?


----------



## cotchept (Jan 25, 2012)

Those Ghostrains Haze's sound fire and i'm all about supporting US breeders. Even thought they're a bit pricey I might have to scoop up a pack.


----------



## blissfest (Jan 25, 2012)

cotchept said:


> Those Ghostrains Haze's sound fire and i'm all about supporting US breeders. Even thought they're a bit pricey I might have to scoop up a pack.


They're kinda pricey for regs, take some clones of "one male" and blast a shitload of really big elite clones with pollen, make tens of thousands of seed, LOL!


----------



## bshdctr (Jan 27, 2012)

Thought I'd chime in here as I picked up 5 Rare dankness strains (finished herb) from Natural Alternatives in Ft Collins. They have a great grower who did a bunch of the RD lineup from seed. I picked up some of each: Moonshine Haze, Rectangle, Ghost Train Haze #1 (ghost OG) , Ghost Train Haze #9 (Poison OG), and The Bubba Trainwreck Haze #1.
Initial thoughts- DANK! Seriously though, all of it is incredibly pungent, resinous, and aromatic.
I will take pics of each and come back with a little pic/report of each later.
Take care everyone


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 29, 2012)

bshdctr said:


> Thought I'd chime in here as I picked up 5 Rare dankness strains (finished herb) from Natural Alternatives in Ft Collins. They have a great grower who did a bunch of the RD lineup from seed. I picked up some of each: Moonshine Haze, Rectangle, Ghost Train Haze #1 (ghost OG) , Ghost Train Haze #9 (Poison OG), and The Bubba Trainwreck Haze #1.
> Initial thoughts- DANK! Seriously though, all of it is incredibly pungent, resinous, and aromatic.
> I will take pics of each and come back with a little pic/report of each later.
> Take care everyone


I'm very happy you got to sample some finished flowers. And the grower at natural alt. is a great grower. What was your favorite may i ask? 

FYI: I beleive Attitude is scheduled to be re-stocked Monday. 

Also if anyone is going to the CALI High Times Cup Feb. 11 stop by thr RD booth and say hello.

Mrs. Rare Dankness


----------



## tornface (Jan 29, 2012)

the cougar piss looks soooo good def gunna check that out, but what is the difference with cougar piss #2 and cougar piss??


----------



## bshdctr (Jan 29, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> I'm very happy you got to sample some finished flowers. And the grower at natural alt. is a great grower. What was your favorite may i ask?
> 
> FYI: I beleive Attitude is scheduled to be re-stocked Monday.
> 
> ...


To be completely honest and I promise I am not trying to do any ass-kissing here, but it was ALL easily some of the best herb I have seen in a long time.
They were all very, very nice....but I do think the Moonshine Haze was my favorite. The aroma was so oily and intense!  It definitely reeked of delicious haze and many other subtle aromas that were hard to distinguish. The high was giggly, soaring, and super fun. Ghost Train Haze #9 was probably my second fav.
Pics and reports coming for all of them....


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 29, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Also if anyone is going to the CALI High Times Cup Feb. 11 stop by thr RD booth and say hello.




I'm so glad I live in L.A, Cant wait to see yall there


----------



## bshdctr (Jan 30, 2012)

Well, after writing nice, long smoke reports for each strain last night.......my computer got shut off and I lost them all. So, I will probably just give a quick rundown of my thoughts on each strain. Obviously these are only my personal take, and I have no knowledge of how they grew.
I did search each bud very closely for any nanners and couldn't find any so hopefully that means there were none during the grow.

*[FONT=&amp]Moonshine Haze (Amnesia Haze x Nevil's Wreck)[/FONT]*



This herb was a Sativa lovers dream in every way. Pungent and aromatic, reeking of a floral haze, pine, citrus, and several other subtle smells that were hard to distinguish. The taste was sandlewood, lemons, spice, and floral notes. Delicious! Very loose hazey bud structure. The high is giggly, intense, soaring, creative, AWESOME!! Not sure how long they flowered it for....but it is worth the time if you are patient enough. Best Sativa I've smoked in a LONG time.

*[FONT=&amp]Ghost Train Haze # 2[/FONT]* (thought I had the #1, but its the #2)*[FONT=&amp] (Undisclosed OG x Nevil's Wreck[/FONT]*

I actually didn't get a pic of this one, but it looked just like the GHT #9. The smell and flavor on this one were a little more subdued but the potency seemed of the charts. Instant eye-cross and pulsating head buzz that seemed like it could cut through anything. The flavors that did emerge were hashy, hazey, and kind of "metallic". 

*
Ghost Train Haze #9 (Poison OG x Nevils Wreck)*



This GTH had more of the sour OG funk coming through, although the hazey side was there as well. Extremely delicious tasting with the smell in the air reminding me of the old Ft Collins Cough from back in the day! Great strong sativa high with maybe a little less oomph than the GTH#2. Still really strong though and with the delicious OG/Haze flavors I could puff this herb all month and not get tired of it.

*Bubbas Trainwreck Haze #1 (Katsu Bubba cut x Nevils Wreck)

*

This herb definitely leaned more to the Bubba side of things. Coffee and chocolate aromas are described on the website, and I agree fully. You can smell a little of the brighter Nevils Wreck smell in there too.but for the most part it smells and tastes like delicious earthy Bubba. Rich strong smoke, makes me want to roll a joint of it and head up into the mountains. The high is also more Bubba like, with a nice calming and enjoyable euphoria. They list this one on the Sativa sideand maybe certain phenotypes are, but this sample was more Indica in my mind. Great evening smoke!

*Rectangle (undisclosed OG x Afghani IBL)

*

OG Fuel earth funk jumps out of the jar and fills the whole room. This herb will stink your whole house up like gasoline and skunks. I started this thread because of the 1[SUP]st[/SUP] time I sample the rectangle and how much I loved it. Rock hard OG stinky buds that when smoked have an initial heady punch, and then mellow into a relaxing body high. Great OG cross for sure. 


Now we gotta get some grow journals going!!
Peace everyone, take care.​


----------



## eatcake (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello everyone I read this entire thread and I never could find the actual exact answer to what seemed to be the initial question here. Hopefully Mrs. Rare Dankness can help me out here, what exactly is the "Rare Dankness #1" made up from? What is its genetic lineage? Also if you can, where did your Ghost Cut originate from? thank you


----------



## bshdctr (Jan 30, 2012)

eatcake said:


> Hello everyone I read this entire thread and I never could find the actual exact answer to what seemed to be the initial question here. Hopefully Mrs. Rare Dankness can help me out here, what exactly is the "Rare Dankness #1" made up from? What is its genetic lineage? Also if you can, where did your Ghost Cut originate from? thank you


Here is what they said on another Rare Dankness thread about the "Rare Dankness #1:

*Hello Guys. Yes we are a Colorado Company. Our seeds are at the Tea Pot, Pearl Co, Cherry Co., Kind Love, Natural Mystic Caregivers(in Colorado Springs), and High Grade Alternative.. to name a few.
All seeds have a test batch before the new rounds are released to the public. And if you have a problem with a pack of seeds we will work with you.
Our web-site is being re-done and the "NEW" site will be up and running in about 7 days.
Please check us out next week at www.raredankness.com
RD Genetics is our Global division, produced in private medical gardens in California and soon to be Spain.
If you have questions my email will be posted on the new site and I will be more than happy to help you out.

PS. The RD#1 is a multi layered cross of our best OG's.

Mrs. Rare Dankness *


----------



## blissfest (Jan 30, 2012)

Will you be adding any new strains at Attitude?


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jan 30, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Will you be adding any new strains at Attitude?


Check out theseeddepot.com. They carry a few different RD strains in stock that Attitude doesn't, and vice versa. My order from them(first one) should be arriving here sometime this week.


----------



## blissfest (Jan 30, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Check out theseeddepot.com. They carry a few different RD strains in stock that Attitude doesn't, and vice versa. My order from them(first one) should be arriving here sometime this week.


Thanks, I wanted Ghost Train Haze #1 and #2


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 31, 2012)

I would like to see documented grows on this for a new seed company to just come about and ask for 100+ is kind of a slap in the face ESP when I never heard of them before until now.. Honestly for og and og crosses I'll stick with Cali connection,dankhouse and gage green seeds. At least you see testing and completed grows before you go about buying it for 100 smacks!


----------



## althor (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, they might worry about some grow journals if they werent selling out of seeds as fast as they post them.

Although, I do think its a good idea. Every site has a handful of very respected growers. A few seeds sent to a few of them on each site could really open the doors for Rare Dankness, or any breeder for that matter.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 31, 2012)

althor said:


> Well, they might worry about some grow journals if they werent selling out of seeds as fast as they post them.
> 
> Although, I do think its a good idea. Every site has a handful of very respected growers. A few seeds sent to a few of them on each site could really open the doors for Rare Dankness, or any breeder for that matter.


Yeah and right now the only people buying it are buying for the hype.. Because like I said there's nothing documented that I can see this plant in veg or flower all I see is a dried bud.. I'm not knocking them but if they want my money or my recommendation I would like to see it grown out from seed to harvest that's all.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 31, 2012)

the thing is some of these companies you've never heard of work all year round to get one plant to enter into the cup, or however many years they've worked on it... they get one pheno from thousands of plants and many hours of work that is fire.. ok.. they enter it into the cup and it ends up winning..
now they want to make seeds of it, but they just grab any plant for a dad, don't do any work with it other than the one cut that is fire, make seeds, release them and never test that shit.. depending on how stable that winning cut was, depends on what the seeds are gonna look like.. they need to do the work and make the seeds stable and as good as that cut was almost every seed out of a pack, not easy work at all, and what a lot of people are saying is where are these peoples work?? that's all...
most breeders will throw out tons of tester beans to have skilled growers do journals on them so people can see the flame for themselves, and not only that, for feed back from the growers telling them of any problems that may arise, so the breeders can go back and play in their labs some more to perfect the seeds..
but what always seems to happen anymore, people get that one pheno that is one in a million, but turning that into a stable seed is tons of hard work.. it seems that many of them skip over this part, and simply pull a daddy that sounds nice, and hope for the best.. unfortuantely, daddy was a pos and was super unstable.. so now you've got some unstable strain in seed form, where people may have to plant 1000 seeds to get that pheno that won the cup, if they ever do, which is complete bs.. each seed should be as close to the other ones in a pack as possible.. do some work.. we understand that some strains are always going to show some variance, but that's cuz many breeders are working with unstable poly hybrids for moms and dads to begin with, so their already behind the eight ball so to speak..
i like to try and stick with strains that have as lil lineage in their background as possible, and try to stick with landrace parents or something like a skunk, c99, deep chunk, northern lights, and a few others, as these have been around for years and breed true a large percentage of the times..


----------



## blissfest (Jan 31, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I would like to see documented grows on this for a new seed company to just come about and ask for 100+ is kind of a slap in the face ESP when I never heard of them before until now.. Honestly for og and og crosses I'll stick with Cali connection,dankhouse and gage green seeds. At least you see testing and completed grows before you go about buying it for 100 smacks!


Scott Reach AKA "Moonshine Man" has been around along time. He won a Cup and had Hightimes most potent strain of the year in 2011. The guy has forgotton more about breeding than anyone you mentioned.


----------



## blissfest (Jan 31, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> the thing is some of these companies you've never heard of work all year round to get one plant to enter into the cup, or however many years they've worked on it... they get one pheno from thousands of plants and many hours of work that is fire.. ok.. they enter it into the cup and it ends up winning..
> now they want to make seeds of it, but they just grab any plant for a dad, don't do any work with it other than the one cut that is fire, make seeds, release them and never test that shit.. depending on how stable that winning cut was, depends on what the seeds are gonna look like.. they need to do the work and make the seeds stable and as good as that cut was almost every seed out of a pack, not easy work at all, and what a lot of people are saying is where are these peoples work?? that's all...
> most breeders will throw out tons of tester beans to have skilled growers do journals on them so people can see the flame for themselves, and not only that, for feed back from the growers telling them of any problems that may arise, so the breeders can go back and play in their labs some more to perfect the seeds..
> but what always seems to happen anymore, people get that one pheno that is one in a million, but turning that into a stable seed is tons of hard work.. it seems that many of them skip over this part, and simply pull a daddy that sounds nice, and hope for the best.. unfortuantely, daddy was a pos and was super unstable.. so now you've got some unstable strain in seed form, where people may have to plant 1000 seeds to get that pheno that won the cup, if they ever do, which is complete bs.. each seed should be as close to the other ones in a pack as possible.. do some work.. we understand that some strains are always going to show some variance, but that's cuz many breeders are working with unstable poly hybrids for moms and dads to begin with, so their already behind the eight ball so to speak..
> i like to try and stick with strains that have as lil lineage in their background as possible, and try to stick with landrace parents or something like a skunk, c99, deep chunk, northern lights, and a few others, as these have been around for years and breed true a large percentage of the times..



He did work his male? the guy has grown 1000's of plants. Who the fuck works with Nevils Haze and trainwreck? Those plants are hard to tame, LOL!


----------



## blissfest (Jan 31, 2012)

This sold me, Im gonna grow out a few of his strains this year Whats a $120 when you could find a gem.

http://www.kindreviews.com/tag/rare-dankness-seeds/


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 31, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Scott Reach AKA "Moonshine Man" has been around along time. He won a Cup and had Hightimes most potent strain of the year in 2011. The guy has forgotton more about breeding than anyone you mentioned.


That's nice to know but I still don't see no grows if this gear.. Well you can go ahead and buy it.. I already heard bad news about these seeds not germing and all of them looking pale white and small... A known breeder wouldn't and shouldn't be sending seeds out like that!!!!


----------



## blissfest (Jan 31, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> That's nice to know but I still don't see no grows if this gear.. Well you can go ahead and buy it.. I already heard bad news about these seeds not germing and all of them looking pale white and small... A known breeder wouldn't and shouldn't be sending seeds out like that!!!!



I agree, they need to test germ rate before release, and there has been ONE pack that has had problems that we know of.

I picked up Ghost Train Haze #1 and #2 plus Warda'Reek'n OG, I guess I'll find out if they germ and live up to the hype


----------



## Medshed (Jan 31, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I would like to see documented grows on this for a new seed company to just come about and ask for 100+ is kind of a slap in the face ESP when I never heard of them before until now.. Honestly for og and og crosses I'll stick with Cali connection,dankhouse and gage green seeds. At least you see testing and completed grows before you go about buying it for 100 smacks!





blissfest said:


> I agree, they need to test germ rate before release, and there has been ONE pack that has had problems that we know of.
> 
> I picked up Ghost Train Haze #1 and #2 plus Warda'Reek'n OG, I guess I'll find out if they germ and live up to the hype


Please do a grow journal so we can follow along.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jan 31, 2012)

Medshed said:


> Please do a grow journal so we can follow along.


x2 on that.^^ 

I ordered GTH #1 and Venom OG, along with CC's Tahoe OG. These will all remain in storage for a minute though. In the meantime I'll be concentrating on my AK's and the C99 BX-1 seeds I've got coming in atm. The only thing that scares me about all these OG crosses are the notoriously low yields and long ass flowering times - can't have that when you're cab growing!


----------



## eatcake (Jan 31, 2012)

there are a couple of things that I am nervous about with this company. First off Moonshine Man could have been growing since he was 12, that doesnt mean anything in regards to white beans and herms. I am not saying that RD are shady in anyway however a company flat off the map brand new is pretty sketchy to me. Especially at 100 bux. And to the user above that made the comment about whats a 100 bucks to find a gem, thats an easy answer. You go right ahead and grow something risky only to find a nasty hidden set of nads on the 6 or 7th week of flower and ruin your entire crop. Not me no thanks. Another thing lets not forget all the madness with The Cali Connection herms when they first arrived on the map. Or all the bs with Rez's Chem IBL's ans so on. Not too mention they STILL have the problem even now. We get no grow journals even from testers. TOO TOP IT OFF THERE IS LIKE ONLY ONE OR TWO PHOTOS OF THE ACTUAL PLANTS RATHER THAN ALL THEIR FINISHED PRODUCT PHOTOS. Not really any recos or heads up on what we can expect while growing it. Another thing is why not tell us where they acquired the cuts to make their strains? I mean this must be the one breeder out there that has almost ever single OG cut available to the market under one roof. Looks like The Strain Hunters(greenhouse) should give these guys a call. You can sell all you want off the shelves overnight. I am not convinced until proof arrives or at least some REAL feedback. As for bragging about winning the Cannabis Cup, I think all real growers and breeders would agree, I dont believe a single thing about that competition. Think about it, they win and now their gear is flying off the shelf. For all we know they got their Ghost from Dr Greenthumb's Fem seed line. The Rare Dankness #1 has no lineage available for us to break down. This is supposed to be a mix of all their OGs, I am sorry but that is a pretty sketchy answer. Although tempting I say no for me unless RD steps up with journals and breakdown of what we are buying for 100 bucks before my rooms turns into a beanfest. Every single breeder I can think of ranging from Chimera to DNA and Barneys has grow journals and proof of genetics on a majority of their stocks. Im gonna stop now because I feel a rant starting to bleed in.


----------



## eatcake (Jan 31, 2012)

sorry I saw they have a few more plant pics on attitude now rather than mostly finished bud pics however, still not enough for me. That scott og pic has nice trics but what does the plant look like?


----------



## WaxxyNuggets (Jan 31, 2012)

started an acct to bash? new company in the game that has stable crosses.... BLASPHEMY! lol hopefully we see a journal


----------



## blissfest (Jan 31, 2012)

I heard Rare Dankness is starting a breeding/grow facility in Spain, they can be a little more at ease than in Colorado.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jan 31, 2012)

Scott has posted a ton over the years on ICmag under the handle _*Moonshine**_. Seems legit to me...


----------



## eatcake (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok I understand about ICMag however that simply does not answer the questions here. Rezdog has tons of posts of over there too. However if it were not for forums like this it would be near impossible to foresee herm issues or white beans. Or how about all the mess we all have heard about Logic. At one point there was nothing like that on the net. Swerve has caught a ton of flack for his herm issue as well. Point here is that most breeders out there have no problem setting things straight and keeping the community well informed. I would like to see this from someone asking these prices which are some of the highest out there. Especially when there is someone in this exact thread stating they have experienced an entire bad pack of beans. An enormously great example of what I am speaking about is that whole Riot fiasco. Someone sure made a heck of a lot money there on some stellar "looking" lines. I am by no means smashing RD here, I just want to know whats up so I dont waste my time and efforts. 100 bucks is the least of the possible nightmare.


----------



## blissfest (Jan 31, 2012)

eatcake said:


> Ok I understand about ICMag however that simply does not answer the questions here. Rezdog has tons of posts of over there too. However if it were not for forums like this it would be near impossible to foresee herm issues or white beans. Or how about all the mess we all have heard about Logic. At one point there was nothing like that on the net. Swerve has caught a ton of flack for his herm issue as well. Point here is that most breeders out there have no problem setting things straight and keeping the community well informed. I would like to see this from someone asking these prices which are some of the highest out there. Especially when there is someone in this exact thread stating they have experienced an entire bad pack of beans. An enormously great example of what I am speaking about is that whole Riot fiasco. Someone sure made a heck of a lot money there on some stellar "looking" lines. I am by no means smashing RD here, I just want to know whats up so I dont waste my time and efforts. 100 bucks is the least of the possible nightmare.



Rare Dankness sells regular beans, what is all this hermie talk? Not that regs wont herm but what is the worry?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 31, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Rare Dankness sells regular beans, what is all this hermie talk? Not that regs wont herm but what is the worry?


Any seeds hermie reg or fem.. I honestly think they should have at least came out with cheaper prices or a promo or something to draw attention. Like I said I never heard of them and now they are selling packs 100+. That's just my opinion on things. I mean no previous grows of their gear just coming out the gate for 120


----------



## blissfest (Jan 31, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Any seeds hermie reg or fem.. I honestly think they should have at least came out with cheaper prices or a promo or something to draw attention. Like I said I never heard of them and now they are selling packs 100+. That's just my opinion on things. I mean no previous grows of their gear just coming out the gate for 120


I just dropped $360 on 3 packs of their beans, im expecting quality genetics.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 31, 2012)

blissfest said:


> I just dropped $360 on 3 packs of their beans, im expecting quality genetics.


Spending that on 3 packs I hope you get aaa+quality genetics! If not I would ask for my money back!


----------



## eatcake (Feb 1, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Rare Dankness sells regular beans, what is all this hermie talk? Not that regs wont herm but what is the worry?


it really does not matter whether you have bought regular or fem beans with regards to herms. It truly depends on the breeder and what exactly he used to make the strain. Like I stated above, what RD used Dr Greenthumbs Fem beans of his Ghost to make his strains?


----------



## eatcake (Feb 1, 2012)

blissfest said:


> I just dropped $360 on 3 packs of their beans, im expecting quality genetics.


Good luck and let us know how it works out!


----------



## eatcake (Feb 1, 2012)

wow that is expensive for unheard of beans.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 1, 2012)

eatcake said:


> wow that is expensive for unheard of beans.


I agree!
So r u saying they used dr greed thumbs ghost og fem beans to make thier seeds?


----------



## blissfest (Feb 1, 2012)

LMFAO! Scott, aka Moonshine Man can get any beans or any elite cut there is with a phone call. He knows all the old school breeders.

He has the original cuts, too funny.

The guy just won the fucking lotto by winning the HT cup, he could work anywhere he wants for anyone he wants in the cannabis biz.

If he gets his shop up and running in Spain, then he is alot safer than Colorado, and you will hear more about seed sales


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 1, 2012)

Okay that is nice to know. I might give 1 strain a try but I still think it expensive and should have more descriptions/test grows ect.. Hopefully they do this before I decide to pull the trigger on his stuff!


----------



## eatcake (Feb 1, 2012)

blissfest said:


> LMFAO! Scott, aka Moonshine Man can get any beans or any elite cut there is with a phone call. He knows all the old school breeders.
> 
> He has the original cuts, too funny.
> 
> ...


You seem to keep missing the point here. Why doesnt the public know EXACTLY what we are dealing with. Gage is about to drop Stomper OG and guess what, I know EXACTLY what is made up from. Loompa and GS so I know exactly what to expect having delt with both in the past. How come we have no info about resistance to molds and that jazz. The list goes on here. As for getting cuts due to his celebrity status, I believe that everyone I previously noted has that same status and they all had herm issues as well. Please stay on topic here. This isnt a rant about RD having no potency or winning a bologna competition that people have for years have claimed is BS.(a greased competition) Hmmm someone half the world has NEVER heard of, shows up out of nowhere and wins their category. Can we see a journal of what won the cup at least? Again the point here is for to know exactly what we are dealing with. @ blissfest, I would like to know your honest opinion about previous posts in this thread from people claiming entire packs of bad beans already being discovered by consumers? Another question for you is, lets say you have your room going and someone gives you 4 Rez Chemdawg IBL's. Are you going to plant them next to the rest of your kids knowing there is tons of horrible feedback on the regular not fem seeds? Going all the way to week 7 and all of a sudden hidden nads show up and ruin your crop? This is the purpose of knowing "exactly" what we are dealing with. As I stated above how do we know that the Ghost that RD is using isnt a Greenthumb fem seed if we are not told where it originated from? Isnt telling people where you get your cuts from a selling point?


----------



## blissfest (Feb 1, 2012)

eatcake said:


> You seem to keep missing the point here. Why doesnt the public know EXACTLY what we are dealing with. Gage is about to drop Stomper OG and guess what, I know EXACTLY what is made up from. Loompa and GS so I know exactly what to expect having delt with both in the past. How come we have no info about resistance to molds and that jazz. The list goes on here. As for getting cuts due to his celebrity status, I believe that everyone I previously noted has that same status and they all had herm issues as well. Please stay on topic here. This isnt a rant about RD having no potency or winning a bologna competition that people have for years have claimed is BS.(a greased competition) Hmmm someone half the world has NEVER heard of, shows up out of nowhere and wins their category. Can we see a journal of what won the cup at least? Again the point here is for to know exactly what we are dealing with. @ blissfest, I would like to know your honest opinion about previous posts in this thread from people claiming entire packs of bad beans already being discovered by consumers? Another question for you is, lets say you have your room going and someone gives you 4 Rez Chemdawg IBL's. Are you going to plant them next to the rest of your kids knowing there is tons of horrible feedback on the regular not fem seeds? Going all the way to week 7 and all of a sudden hidden nads show up and ruin your crop? This is the purpose of knowing "exactly" what we are dealing with. As I stated above how do we know that the Ghost that RD is using isnt a Greenthumb fem seed if we are not told where it originated from? Isnt telling people where you get your cuts from a selling point?



You keep mentioning Doc's Ghost S1's, im running them right now, should I be worried? 

If you're scared of hermies you're in the wrong game.


----------



## FriendlyTokez (Feb 1, 2012)

Anybody try a Rare Dankness strain? The seeds are for sure on the pricey side. I'm not worried about hermies from this breeder.
Karma B**** is a pretty well known Skywalker cross. But the Moonshine Haze strain is what I'm more interested in. 

Doc's OG over Scott's OG hands down. I am not impressed with Scott's OG for OG's there are much better....like Gage Green Grape Stomper x OG
What's up with Doggies Nuts selling out on strains? For relatively the same price even cheaper I'd grab something DJ Short.


----------



## JCashman (Feb 1, 2012)

WBW - only advice i can offer is to pop in to the colorado medical forum here on RIU and see if anyone there has a journal of their gear that they can link. 

i mean, i also prefer to know the genetics of what i'm working with. and when i first saw RD gear (im not in colorado, and i hadnt heard of them before they moved to attitude) i was curious as to what the "Rare Dankness 1" strain was all about. so i threw my question around until Mrs Rare Dankness saw it and answered it for me.

so i guess my point is this; if you have questions about the genetics, just ask them  they are on these boards, so it shouldnt be too hard to get an answer. as far as germ rates and grow journals, give it a couple weeks because they with as fast as their gear is selling out, we should be seeing grow journals shortly (hopefully)


----------



## JCashman (Feb 1, 2012)

FriendlyTokez said:


> Anybody try a Rare Dankness strain? The seeds are for sure on the pricey side. I'm not worried about hermies from this breeder.
> Karma B**** is a pretty well known Skywalker cross. But the Moonshine Haze strain is what I'm more interested in.
> 
> Doc's OG over Scott's OG hands down. I am not impressed with Scott's OG for OG's there are much better....like Gage Green Grape Stomper x OG
> What's up with Doggies Nuts selling out on strains? For relatively the same price even cheaper I'd grab something DJ Short.


it blows my mind that anyone would buy those insanely over priced DN beans


----------



## beans davis (Feb 1, 2012)

blissfest said:


> You keep mentioning Doc's Ghost S1's, im running them right now, should I be worried?
> 
> If you're scared of hermies you're in the wrong game.


NO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 1, 2012)

Wow, I get away from the computer ans I come back to this. First yes, MOOSHINE MAN is RARE DANKNESS.. He's been breeding for years and years.. But lets address some issues..
1. The GHOST is the GHOST . We have has it for over a decade. We do not state who/where we gets cuts from.. out of respect or request from that person. Everyone on this forum should understand that.
2. The RD #1 is multi OG cross. 
3. I hear questions about testing. We sent out MANY seeds to our friends who are growers . They did the test out. We did this for 2 rounds. We did not have any herms. That doesn't guarentee it will not happen, but we have not expereinced it . Plus we grow them out ourselves.
4. Concerns about light colored seeds/ or bad germination. I try to go through ALL packs, but I can not to that for all the global right now. But I do stand behind the seeds. So if anyone has a low germ issue or any issue they can contact me by email(it's on the web-site) and I will take care of them. 
5. As far as price we are doing lower priced a Afghani line next month and are going to offer half packs (5 seeds)..
6. I will request photo from some of our test growers and post.
7. The Moonshine Haze that won the cup was a 7 year project. It was a labor of LOVE and determination.

Any other issues that I have missed?

Mrs. Rare Dankness


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 1, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Wow, I get away from the computer ans I come back to this. First yes, MOOSHINE MAN is RARE DANKNESS.. He's been breeding for years and years.. But lets address some issues..
> 1. The GHOST is the GHOST . We have has it for over a decade. We do not state who/where we gets cuts from.. out of respect or request from that person. Everyone on this forum should understand that.
> 2. The RD #1 is multi OG cross.
> 3. I hear questions about testing. We sent out MANY seeds to our friends who are growers . They did the test out. We did this for 2 rounds. We did not have any herms. That doesn't guarentee it will not happen, but we have not expereinced it . Plus we grow them out ourselves.
> ...


Was these test documented are thier any pics thread anything to show for it? Just because you say they are friends how do I know they exist? I mean to be honest I never heard of you or rare dankness until you showed up on the attitude.

Why will afghani be the lower priced strains? Why not all these og crosses? To be fair you are new to the eyes of many and to drop that coin is like hmmmmm....

Im not trying to be a tough cookie but can you show plants in veg, halfway thru flower, pheno variation ect?


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 1, 2012)

ok.. here are some from our grow..  the 1st is cabdriver available March, 2nd one of the grow outs, 3rd is Doc's Og 4th is Midas... I'll post more a little later.. 

Thanks
Mrs. Rare Dankness


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 1, 2012)

So all you have is flower shots?
i just like doing all the research before I buy a strain and I need more than a photo to do that.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 1, 2012)

Pretty dope of you to take the time to post RD. But, I'm interested in the pheno variations... If one wants to find that "KILL" momma how many packs would someone need to pop? It's a pain to buy a pack of 10 just to see that it's more like I need 20-30 to find something comparable to the description provided. Again thanks


----------



## blissfest (Feb 1, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> So all you have is flower shots?
> i just like doing all the research before I buy a strain and I need more than a photo to do that.


Wow dude, $12 a bean isn't like life or death? What did you pay for Swerve or Raskals beans?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 1, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Wow dude, $12 a bean isn't like life or death? What did you pay for Swerve or Raskals beans?


Nothing


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh and when I did buy a pack of swerves gear it came with a free 10 pack. When he first dropped at the attitude.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 1, 2012)

JCashman said:


> its a supply and demand based market fellas,
> 
> when people stop buying OG crosses, then people will stop making them.
> 
> i wonder if in the late 80s or real early 90s people were like; "i'm sick of all these NL5 / Skunk / Haze hybrids"


Very good point. It's just some of the best, and most readily available genetics around. Period. It's an elite, and a lot of the elite strains are still hoarded. Example is the Albert Walker, it is one of the dankest, unique and rare elite strains around. If it wasn't hoarded it would be in everyone's grow room. The guys I got a cut from through a friend were like "no sharing". But shit happend, I had to stop growing for a bit so I gave a cut tO my friend, who then released it into the local medical community, and the guys found out and were pissed. Because they wanted to be famous for it. Well too late, it's out now! It's so weak to hoard genetics like that (plus it's not like they created the AW, they were just like the only cats that still had it) and share it!


----------



## juggalo666 (Feb 1, 2012)

I think your strains look and sound amazing but I wouldn't spend 105 bucks plus all the extra shipping stuff from the tude


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 1, 2012)

juggalo666 said:


> I think your strains look and sound amazing but I wouldn't spend 105 bucks plus all the extra shipping stuff from the tude


That's one of my points!


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 1, 2012)

I am going to wait until the march or april promo. I am going to order me that moonshine by rare dankness for sure, & some tga. 

Most I will spend on a pack of 10x beans is $150


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 1, 2012)

Hmm, now I'm looking threw previous orders to figure out the most I have spent on a pack of beans..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 1, 2012)

RawBudzski said:


> I am going to wait until the march or april promo. I am going to order me that moonshine by rare dankness for sure, & some tga.
> 
> Most I will spend on a pack of 10x beans is $150


I would spend that if I knew the history of the strain. The crosses,thc level cbd level, test grow link,pheno variations ect.. I mean every new and respected breeder I know has these on deck for people like me.


----------



## eatcake (Feb 1, 2012)

blissfest said:


> You keep mentioning Doc's Ghost S1's, im running them right now, should I be worried?
> 
> If you're scared of hermies you're in the wrong game.


no his stuff is straight good to go top shelf. My point was you shouldn't breed with fem seeds.


----------



## eatcake (Feb 1, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Wow, I get away from the computer ans I come back to this. First yes, MOOSHINE MAN is RARE DANKNESS.. He's been breeding for years and years.. But lets address some issues..
> 1. The GHOST is the GHOST . We have has it for over a decade. We do not state who/where we gets cuts from.. out of respect or request from that person. Everyone on this forum should understand that.
> 2. The RD #1 is multi OG cross.
> 3. I hear questions about testing. We sent out MANY seeds to our friends who are growers . They did the test out. We did this for 2 rounds. We did not have any herms. That doesn't guarentee it will not happen, but we have not expereinced it . Plus we grow them out ourselves.
> ...


I appreciate the low down and can fully respect the Ghost situation. I just wanted to know that it wasnt a some crap bs cut. We do the same with our Triangle cut. I could careless about prices, to me they are what they are. Im involved in a competitive business as well so I get it, as long as they are worth it. However I guess that comes down to opinion. It is great to hear that you are willing to stand behind the packs of foul beans and as for herms. Good to know testing has been done. Is there any place that we can see journals? Thanks for photo uploads that were done as well. Good to know that you put time in on projects too. Most people on this thread talking about all the OGs out there all of a sudden dont understand the reason is because most testing is just finishing up in many camps at the same time. Is there any other hub other than ICMag that we can see previous work in these current RD strains?


----------



## blissfest (Feb 1, 2012)

eatcake said:


> I appreciate the low down and can fully respect the Ghost situation. I just wanted to know that it wasnt a some crap bs cut. We do the same with our Triangle cut. I could careless about prices, to me they are what they are. Im involved in a competitive business as well so I get it, as long as they are worth it. However I guess that comes down to opinion. It is great to hear that you are willing to stand behind the packs of foul beans and as for herms. Good to know testing has been done. Is there any place that we can see journals? Thanks for photo uploads that were done as well. Good to know that you put time in on projects too. Most people on this thread talking about all the OGs out there all of a sudden dont understand the reason is because most testing is just finishing up in many camps at the same time. Is there any other hub other than ICMag that we can see previous work in these current RD strains?


Rare Dankness has the "Triangle" cut too. 

My guess it is used in Ghost Train Haze #2, Scotts OG, and Rectangle?


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 2, 2012)

The only advie I can give is wait a few more months until more feedback comes in. As for as price that's a personal choice and if you do not want to spend the $$ then don't. We are going to have some problems at first.. going from something small to something larger, trying to get everything to come togethere. Making sure the Global team of RD follows the same standards as we do in CO... It's a learning experience. I can not make everyone happy. But like i stated ealier... It is a work in progress, I will stand behind the work, if anyone has a ??? or issue they can email me directly and I will get it resolved. p[EMAIL="[email protected]"][email protected]ess.com[/EMAIL]

As for as that one great pheno... It took YEARS to find that MOONSHINE HAZE, but it took about 18 months to find our GHT#1... So i can not give you a precise answer.

Thanks,
Mrs. Rare Dankness


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 2, 2012)

You sure have a nice wy of saying things

It's more of a smart thing tho on the price issue. Strains have no data ,reports but bud shots and I've heard from people in co that don't even know about this company or that it existed.. So that being said good luck!


----------



## beans davis (Feb 2, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> The only advie I can give is wait a few more months until more feedback comes in. As for as price that's a personal choice and if you do not want to spend the $$ then don't. We are going to have some problems at first.. going from something small to something larger, trying to get everything to come togethere. Making sure the Global team of RD follows the same standards as we do in CO... It's a learning experience. I can not make everyone happy. But like i stated ealier... It is a work in progress, I will stand behind the work, if anyone has a ??? or issue they can email me directly and I will get it resolved. [email protected]
> 
> As for as that one great pheno... It took YEARS to find that MOONSHINE HAZE, but it took about 18 months to find our GHT#1... So i can not give you a precise answer.
> 
> ...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 2, 2012)

thinking I may actually give them a good go.. Decisions Decisions


----------



## JCashman (Feb 2, 2012)

theres a few things i've wanted since before RD stumbled into my life, but if the ScottOG or the KB is still in stock when the time comes, i'll surely be grabbing a pack. i'll probably get my buddy to split a pack with me


----------



## Jayn (Feb 2, 2012)

these guys are as legit as they come, id place em up there with bohdi and JJNYC maybe higher  some elite genetics you got there. Every single strain Ive tried of theirs has been straight up GAK

/respect!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah I'm thinking of grabbing a pack to see what dankness I get


----------



## LIVE2GRO (Feb 2, 2012)

i dont wana be a dick but if u ever watched the TGA SUBCOOL youtube channel.. the guys a total space cadet.... nothing special.. he just knew the right people to get the cuttings needed to start a company.. anyone can do it .. . it costs money.. wen ur paying a couple grand for each cutting of say the STRAIGHT up Genetics.. with crossing and backcrossing.. its all very straight forward.. i honestly think the guy is a joke but hey.. now adays.. anyone can go rant on youtube and become socalled famous? haha.. n most companys dont sell seeds that every one will b good so everyone sorts


and i say this .. not saying his genetics r shit.. but he is a little off.. the bud is great as far as i can tell..


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 2, 2012)

LIVE2GRO said:


> i dont wana be a dick but if u ever watched the TGA SUBCOOL youtube channel.. the guys a total space cadet.... nothing special.. he just knew the right people to get the cuttings needed to start a company.. anyone can do it .. . it costs money.. wen ur paying a couple grand for each cutting of say the STRAIGHT up Genetics.. with crossing and backcrossing.. its all very straight forward.. i honestly think the guy is a joke but hey.. now adays.. anyone can go rant on youtube and become socalled famous? haha.. n most companys dont sell seeds that every one will b good so everyone sorts


It is the american dream ! you can become a doctor if you want but your lazy ass is to busy complaining on other peoples success. I bet you couldn't accomplish successful breeding given the proper materials & space. Dick.


Nor would we buy them.


----------



## NoSwag (Feb 2, 2012)

Tax return money, get me RD seeds


----------



## blissfest (Feb 2, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> You sure have a nice wy of saying things
> 
> It's more of a smart thing tho on the price issue. Strains have no data ,reports but bud shots and I've heard from people in co that don't even know about this company or that it existed.. So that being said good luck!


Dude? WTF? When you Win any cup, you demand respect?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 2, 2012)

NoSwag said:


> Tax return money, get me RD seeds


Yeah that's the plan



blissfest said:


> Dude? WTF? When you Win any cup, you demand respect?


I'm gonna brush that off!
I had a nice chat with mrs and things are looking good. I'll be getting some rare dankness so don't worry I'll have a chance to see whats up.


----------



## althor (Feb 3, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Dude? WTF? When you Win any cup, you demand respect?


You really arent that clueless are you? Winning a cup means jackshit.


----------



## althor (Feb 3, 2012)

LIVE2GRO said:


> i dont wana be a dick but if u ever watched the TGA SUBCOOL youtube channel.. the guys a total space cadet.... nothing special.. he just knew the right people to get the cuttings needed to start a company.. anyone can do it .. . it costs money.. wen ur paying a couple grand for each cutting of say the STRAIGHT up Genetics.. with crossing and backcrossing.. its all very straight forward.. i honestly think the guy is a joke but hey.. now adays.. anyone can go rant on youtube and become socalled famous? haha.. n most companys dont sell seeds that every one will b good so everyone sorts
> 
> 
> and i say this .. not saying his genetics r shit.. but he is a little off.. the bud is great as far as i can tell..



Notice how when people start with "I dont want to be a dick" they always are.

Show us how easy it is bro, go start your own company....

Notice how its always the minimum wage workers talking about how easy it is to start your own company?


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Feb 3, 2012)

LIVE2GRO said:


> i dont wana be a dick but if u ever watched the TGA SUBCOOL youtube channel.. the guys a total space cadet.... nothing special.. not saying his genetics r shit.. but he is a little off.. the bud is great as far as i can tell..


This site is a TGA fanboy site, there's no doubt about that. Not knocking him either as I'll most likely be purchasing a pack or two of his gear in the near future, but to hear their name come up constantly in threads alongside elite strains such as Northern Lights, Romulan, Cindy99, AK, etc... I mean it's like, come on now!


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 3, 2012)

I think he deserves props for his take on the supersoil recipe he has given. 

I was a fan of the soil long before the seed.*<3* 

So where someone may disapprove of his strains, that is ok.. buy the strain you prefer..  & pop it in some supersoil to bloom.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 3, 2012)

All breeders bring great and different things to the table.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Feb 3, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Check out theseeddepot.com. They carry a few different RD strains in stock that Attitude doesn't, and vice versa. My order from them(first one) should be arriving here sometime this week.


 Update: Order arrived from _The Seed Depot_ today(ten days in total - not too shabby at all if I may say so myself) . Everything's perfectly safe and sound! No white beans to speak of in the RD stuff either... they all look really good actually.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 3, 2012)

Well once my income tax gets back which should be naysay now I'm buying a couple of there strains but def the ght1,8 and docs og.. I'll go on from there. But this was recommended so I'm gonna go with that.


----------



## eatcake (Feb 4, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Update: Order arrived from _The Seed Depot_ today(ten days in total - not too shabby at all if I may say so myself) . Everything's perfectly safe and sound! No white beans to speak of in the RD stuff either... they all look really good actually.


Great to hear on both accounts. JJFOURTWENTY if I may ask, how do the RD beans look aside from color, how do they appear in size? I'm really glad to hear you got your order from the depot as I had been checking them out for some a while now. By the way Tude just put up GGG Stomper X Underdawg a little while ago.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Feb 4, 2012)

eatcake said:


> By the way Tude just put up GGG Stomper X Underdawg a little while ago.


Geez I know!! I got the email this morning but unfortunately just can't swing it at the moment(I'm kicking myself _really_ hard right now). Supposedly the 'Tude has got a hundred packs in stock, but I doubt any will be around next week. Oh well, I got some bills to pay off anyways...
Anyways, the RD beans look good. The GTH #1 is more round and mottled while the Venom OG looks a little more plain jane, but nothing too pale/white/tiny in appearance. 
Seed Depot came through though! I love the flat shipping price at just eight dollars or whatever, and I really like not having to deal with a bunch of additional BS shipping options that do nothing but jack up the price along the way.

Got some House of Funk Green Python and Arctic Fallout coming in from the Seed Depot as well. Twenty HoF seeds for $111 _shipped_?? Damn!


----------



## beans davis (Feb 4, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah that's the plan
> 
> I'm gonna brush that off!
> I had a nice chat with mrs and things are looking good. I'll be getting some rare dankness so don't worry I'll have a chance to see whats up.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 4, 2012)

beans davis said:


> wyteberrywidow said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah that's the plan
> ...


----------



## althor (Feb 4, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> beans davis said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I will be running them here for all to see for sure..
> ...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 4, 2012)

Sounds good.. When they arrive I will let you guys know with a link to the grow


----------



## Masato (Feb 4, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Sounds good.. When they arrive I will let you guys know with a link to the grow


will b waiting patiently... really considering on buying the GTH#1, but really wanted the Scott's og or doc's


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Feb 5, 2012)

eatcake said:


> Great to hear on both accounts. JJFOURTWENTY if I may ask, how do the RD beans look aside from color, how do they appear in size? I'm really glad to hear you got your order from the depot as I had been checking them out for some a while now. By the way Tude just put up GGG Stomper X Underdawg a little while ago.


i got a couple of packs and i will admit they look very healthy and small. honestly i prefer them on the small side because i never had any problems with small seeds so far. i've ordered seeds from another company that were huge and hard shelled and my germ rate wasn't even decent. hope that helps.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 5, 2012)

What did you order?? They have alot worth looking into.. I just wish there were more reports.. But soon there will be some I hope the people buying these seeds can do rare dankness and all of us a f or and document the whole grow so we all can see what's up


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Feb 5, 2012)

warda reek n og and ghost train haze #1. i had plans on ordering 1 or 2 more packs but i will hold out until everything is sorted out. just because shit is selling out doesn't mean that it's legit, i ask attitude all the time before i make purchases and from what i've know not too many packs were distributed to them, im talking in reference of the ones that sold out at the moment. i have no ill will about the purchases i made from rd. the dude mooneshine is very respectful & approachable from my experience so i have no bad words for them atm of time.
as for prices they are a little heavy on the pocket but from what ive seen on these boards i participate on who isn't? for instance look at rp/dna. look at karma's new line, he went from $60-$70 to almost $120 when he first dropped his kush line. another would be gage green before they blew up (i love these guys work, currently have 4 of their crosses). when i made my first seed purchases ever i had a chance to snatch the grape stomper ($90+), but choose cali connection instead. the next day that shit was sold out and not too many people have seen or really heard of them at that time. the picture sold the product itself.
don't get me wrong if your skeptical of them shit go with your gut, i've seen you on every board that i visit and it seems like you got a good stable of genetics so don't force it just because it looks good. at the same time don't trick yourself into believing that price is the real issue. you know og's are fetching top bread atm of time. i just started collecting in aug. of last year so all this shit is new to me, but if i would of been on my game for awhile more than likely i wouldn't have brought them tbh. to keep it really funky with you if bodhi, hof strains that sold out, or connoisseur stock i couldn't get because the tude don't carry them more i wouldn't of even looked at rd. i just got to the point i've been buying everything that i've seen and liked and there were no where else to go so i decided to give them a shot (no disrespect to rd). 
basically if your looking for something new try them out. why wait on a grow report? don't get me wrong a grow report is always good, but any report that's not from you, someone legit or anyone in your circle, how would a grow report benefit you at all as a customer and them being the retailer? to me ur still in the blind.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 5, 2012)

Hello, 
Just got back from LA.. nice weather, but hate the traffic. And the 19 hour car ride home... UUGG. 
I fly out this weekend for the Cali cup. We have 4 entries. Scott's OG, Doc's OG, Tangerine Trainwreck HAze, and OG oil. 

I had 3 people pull some OG beans (half packs) while I was in LA, do a germ for me and take some pics. 
So here are some baby Scott's OG (90%), Venom OG(70%) and Ward'a reek'n OG (90%)



I'll post the others as soon as they are sent to me.

Hope everyone has a good Super Sunday.
Mrs. Rare Dankness


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you for your post of wisdom


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 5, 2012)

Still looking threw your catalog for ideas


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 5, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Thank you for your post of wisdom


Don't know about wisdom,if that was for me, more like post of delirium.. I'm so tired.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Feb 5, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Hello,
> Just got back from LA.. nice weather, but hate the traffic. And the 19 hour car ride home... UUGG.
> I fly out this weekend for the Cali cup. We have 4 entries. Scott's OG, Doc's OG, Tangerine Trainwreck HAze, and OG oil.
> 
> ...


hey thanks for showing the results, not to many breeders will do so and show the actual ratio. tbh at the price they're going for i would rather see a 100%, but 90% isn't bad at all. as for the venom og to get that 90% to 100% would you suggest scuffing? thanks in advance.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 5, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> hey thanks for showing the results, not to many breeders will do so and show the actual ratio. tbh at the price they're going for i would rather see a 100%, but 90% isn't bad at all. as for the venom og to get that 90% to 100% would you suggest scuffing? thanks in advance.


Thanks, I will always show honest results. Because nothing is ever perfect. Not sure about the scuffing. I'm thinking they might be finicky.(like the old cindy 99) The 2nd person on the "germ team" got 100% on the Scott's og.. I'll post his pics soon. and 100% on the Moonshine Haze. I'll give another report tomorrow.


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks, Moonshine will be my next run


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Feb 5, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Thanks, I will always show honest results. Because nothing is ever perfect. Not sure about the scuffing. I'm thinking they might be finicky.(like the old cindy 99) The 2nd person on the "germ team" got 100% on the Scott's og.. I'll post his pics soon. and 100% on the Moonshine Haze. I'll give another report tomorrow.



okay cool because that would be my only beef when i buy from any breeder. as long as my environment is stable i shouldn't have to worry about any problems, am i right? thanks in advance.


----------



## althor (Feb 5, 2012)

I ALWAYS roll my seeds across a sheet of sandpaper a few times before putting them in to germ. I have fabulous germ rates, whether that is part of it, I dont know, but I do know I ALWAYS will do it.


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 5, 2012)

althor said:


> I ALWAYS roll my seeds across a sheet of sandpaper a few times before putting them in to germ. I have fabulous germ rates, whether that is part of it, I dont know, but I do know I ALWAYS will do it.


 

 I use the wet napkin method + soil cube rapid rooter and I think I am 146/150 beans of my history popping them. I also get 98% clone success with plain water, no hormone. So I believe ppl over think it.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Feb 5, 2012)

truth be told i only had germ issue with 1 seed company and the ratio was terrible. i will not disclose who because any issues you can contact them and they will fix any problem without any hesitation, but it's definitely something i would not like to experience again. some seeds are very hard shelled and needs a little scuffing to get them to pop, so when i buy seeds now i'll ask a breeder before i attempt to germ there seeds.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 6, 2012)

Ok.. I'm going to vent. I was just contacted by a distributor of ours that found a web-site with incorrect information about our companies. 

RARE DANKNESS is a COLORADO company, breeding seeds here in COLORDAO, for COLORADO dispensaries ONLY. We are under the PINKHOUSE BLOOMS opc. 
We DO NOT SHIP our seeds out to anyone. AT ALL. We do not even ship them within Colorado. They are packaged 6 seeds per pack, because in Colorado, legal patients can grow 6 plants. 

RD GENETICS is the global company. The seeds by RD Genetics are produced in legal gardens in CALIFORNIA and in SPAIN. They are packaged in 10 packs. That is where the international seed banks aquire their seeds. And this is where any seeds sold (other than in Colorado) will come from. 
There will be strains that global does not have or will not have because they do not have the genetics in those facilities.

If you have questions about our company all you have to do is ask.. send me an email. I will answer you. I would rather take the time to answer 1000 questions than have someone have and give out incorrect information.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Feb 6, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> RARE DANKNESS is a COLORADO company, breeding seeds here in COLORDAO, for COLORADO dispensaries ONLY.
> We DO NOT SHIP our seeds out to anyone. AT ALL. We do not even ship them within Colorado.
> 
> RD GENETICS is the global company. The seeds by RD Genetics are produced in legal gardens in CALIFORNIA and in SPAIN. They are packaged in 10 packs. That is where the international seed banks aquire their seeds. And this is where any seeds sold (other than in Colorado) will come from.


How is the oversight done on RD Genetics? Having two essentially separate companies like that could pose some quality control issues I would think.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 6, 2012)

Dude is speaking truth about contacting you... very quick indeed.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 6, 2012)

Traveling back and forth.. In Cali last week , in Cali this Friday till Tuesday, leaving for Spain soon, UNITED airlines loves me. Moonshine is there more than I am. The people who are with us have been doing this with us for over a decade. I trust them. If I didn't, i would not work with them. In Cali we established with a legal collective. And again TESTING. 

Speaking of testing : GERM TESTING
Germ tester #2 reported today
Scott's OG 100%
Venom 90%
RUG BURN OG 90%
501st 70%
will post pics when his email arrives.

Mrs. Rare Dankness



JJFOURTWENTY said:


> How is the oversight done on RD Genetics? Having two essentially separate companies like that could pose some quality control issues I would think.


----------



## dumdedum (Feb 6, 2012)

Not bad germ rates ...


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 6, 2012)

Hello everyone. 
Germ tester#2 just reported that after an additional 8 hours , Scott's Og is 100% germed, 501st OG 100% germed, Rug Rurn OG 100%germed, but the Venom OG 90% germed. YAY. will post his pics later.

We will be at the Cali LA High Times Cannabis Cup show this weekend. The Cali crew has everything ready. Hope to see some of you there. We are also running show specials at the cup.

MRS. RARE DANKNESS


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 6, 2012)

Good luck at the cup


----------



## Masato (Feb 6, 2012)

nice all of them germed well! makes me more comfortable with the 501st OG =p Go get that cup!


----------



## laxfiz (Feb 7, 2012)

are your t-shirts available for purchase on the internet? I must have some of your gear. its awesome.


----------



## althor (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah Rare Dankness is a cool name. Wouldnt mind having a shirt or two myself.


----------



## blissfest (Feb 7, 2012)

Im kinda pissed that you guys being American breeders stock "ManchesterSeedBank" that DOESN'T deliver to the USA with the largest selection of your strains, wtf?

Scott is from Alabama, he shouldn't stock his gear ANYWHERE that doesn't cater to the United States, that is bullshit.

Attitude 12 strains- USA, YES
Seed Depot 14 stains- USA, YES
ManchesterSeeds 25 strains- USA, NO


----------



## typoerror (Feb 7, 2012)

why would you want to limit the man and his business? if i were him, you would be the last person i would want as a customer.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Feb 7, 2012)

as a customer i would think he has a right to feel the way he feels no matter how the ? was presented, especially if he has genuine interest in a company's stock. you act as if he acted the company or it's credibility. to me his ? is legit,a little aggressive, but as a business why wouldn't you want to satisfy a potential customer? 
we are in a supply and demand economy and as a supplier emotions would be the last thing that would sway a business minded person from making a sale, but than again there's you so i can't really say that for sure. 
me being a customer myself i was going to present the same ?, only difference i would of asked if possible does rd have any plans on releasing some of the crosses that i've seen on the other site to the tude or seed depot as well. 
you got to remember that a lot of people don't have the luxury of these genetics (no matter who the breeder may be) at their disposal, so when they see/want something that catches their eye they would also like for it to be available to them as well.
i mean no disrespect to you or anyone whenever i do decide to post, but sometimes people take things to another level when there is no need for it. if there is/were a problem with his post i am pretty sure whoever he addressed his ?'s to could speak for themselves. such reactions turns a create a lot of negativity when there is no need for it.
once again i apologize if i offend anyone, i know my post seems a sporadic but i wanted to speak my mind as it came to me. hope all for the best and respect and good vibes to all.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 7, 2012)

501st sounds like fun


----------



## blissfest (Feb 7, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> 501st sounds like fun


Sure does,too bad that isn't available to the U.S.

Maybe someday RD will stock the Tude and Seed Depot with more strains?


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 7, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Another dumbfuck that dont get it?
> 
> I dont really care who Rare Dankness sells their beans too, but they should make available everthing they have to the UNITED STATES, because that is only right, since the Breeder is AMERICAN, ya think?
> 
> ManchesterSeeds is the only bank with the RD strains I want, do you fucking understand that, or are you just a punk ass dipshit?


What is this nonsense you speak of.. Get on tude and order some RD seeds? Stop crying. if you cannot, take a trip to manchesterseeds


----------



## blissfest (Feb 7, 2012)

RawBudzski said:


> What is this nonsense you speak of.. Get on tude and order some RD seeds? Stop crying. if you cannot, take a trip to manchesterseeds


Dude? I have already bought 4 packs of RD from Attitude and Seed Depot.

Im curious on why those banks dont have the bigger selection that Manchester has? I want some beans Manchester has that the Tude and Depot dont, understand?

I guess this is over alot of peoples heads?


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 7, 2012)

I understand, though what is wrong with the selection on Tude? those seem like the most popular ones.. 
lucky, @ least you already have RD seeds. any popped yet?


----------



## blissfest (Feb 7, 2012)

RawBudzski said:


> I understand, though what is wrong with the selection on Tude? those seem like the most popular ones..
> lucky, @ least you already have RD seeds. any popped yet?


I just got a pack of GTH #2 from Seed Depot, still waiting on GTH #8 from Seed Depot, and GTH #1 and Wardareekin from the Tude.

Im looking to get 501st,Rugburn OG,Doc's OG,Scotts OG, and maybe a couple other if they become available.

I think I came across wrong in my previous rant, Im cool with Rare Dankness, I just believe they should make their product available to the home team, which started in the United States.


----------



## laxfiz (Feb 7, 2012)

lol. go ignorant people!


----------



## laxfiz (Feb 7, 2012)

damn bro. so sad... Im glad im not you.


----------



## blissfest (Feb 7, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> damn bro. so sad... Im glad im not you.


WTF? You only wish you were me, I live in the United States.


----------



## blissfest (Feb 7, 2012)

Maybe Mrs. RD will chime in and tell us why Laxfiz gets a bigger selection of RD gear than us Americans.


----------



## laxfiz (Feb 7, 2012)

i live in usa too... lol. you are 15 or something? 
plus, i gaurantee Ms. RD doesnt want dbags like you growing her gear.

if you are smart enough (which you clearly aren't), you will read ms. rd post about rd genetics and how they are european based company and will have different strains that RareDankness wont have themselves...


you are everything that is wrong with America


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 7, 2012)

Guys both of y'all cut it out thanks.


----------



## typoerror (Feb 7, 2012)

pay attention blissfest as it has already been stated once by Mrs. Rare Dankness.


Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Ok.. I'm going to vent. I was just contacted by a distributor of ours that found a web-site with incorrect information about our companies. *RARE DANKNESS is a COLORADO company, breeding seeds here in COLORDAO, for COLORADO dispensaries ONLY*. We are under the PINKHOUSE BLOOMS opc. *We DO NOT SHIP our seeds out to anyone. AT ALL.* We do not even ship them within Colorado. They are packaged 6 seeds per pack, because in Colorado, legal patients can grow 6 plants. *RD GENETICS is the global company. The seeds by RD Genetics are produced in legal gardens in CALIFORNIA and in SPAIN.* They are packaged in 10 packs. *That is where the international seed banks aquire their seeds. And this is where any seeds sold (other than in Colorado) will come from.* There will be strains that global does not have or will not have because they do not have the genetics in those facilities.If you have questions about our company all you have to do is ask.. send me an email. I will answer you. I would rather take the time to answer 1000 questions than have someone have and give out incorrect information.


You should be complaining to the company that will not ship you seeds, not RD. or move to Colorado since they are in fact a Colorado company. Secondly look up the word egotistical and aspire not to be such. 

After all that you should complain to our federal government for throwing people in jail for selling seeds from other countries to the US. Look up Marc Emery if you don't know his story.


----------



## blissfest (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow? So you guys think Moonshine man should cater to Europeans more than Americans?

I was just ranting on why Manchester seeds that does not ship to the U.S. has the best selection?

WTF? That is like saying people in florida should have a better selection of Chevy trucks than people in Michigan, LOL!


----------



## blissfest (Feb 7, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> i live in usa too... lol. you are 15 or something?
> plus, i gaurantee Ms. RD doesnt want dbags like you growing her gear.
> 
> if you are smart enough (which you clearly aren't), you will read ms. rd post about rd genetics and how they are european based company and will have different strains that RareDankness wont have themselves...
> ...



You dont even know who, or what Rare Dankness is, run along to your mini cab grow in you mamas basement.


----------



## typoerror (Feb 7, 2012)

no, i don't think that at all. what i do think is, what they decide to do with their business is their business.

also. we don't know the circumstances of what seeds were available to be sent to which seedbank. were they ever available from attitude? did they sell out faster then the other place?


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 7, 2012)

ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TOnight i am starting my own thread, which I will asnwer you questions. but i WILL NOT, if you guys continue to act like 8 year olds. REALLY.... 
I'm embarrassed. 

Mrs. RARE DANKNESS


----------



## blissfest (Feb 7, 2012)

Sorry bout trippin out earlier on this thread, I filled out an account with Manchester seeds, all ready to buy some packs of RD beans, then I find out they dont ship to the United States. I kinda got bent a little, im over it now.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 7, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> TOnight i am starting my own thread, which I will asnwer you questions. but i WILL NOT, if you guys continue to act like 8 year olds. REALLY....
> I'm embarrassed.
> ...


Now come on guys you see what the hell ya done did now. Acting like kids and I know both of y'all but acting like that come on.


----------



## ajd0003 (Mar 18, 2012)

Anyone find any journals or just some more info that's been said?


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 18, 2012)

I have looked for more info too. It looks like I may need to take matters into my own hands and start journal. I have the Ghost Train #1 and Somali Taxi Ride in route via untested seed company from untested breeder. lol. Untested by me, I don't think you can win Cup and make cover of High Times on accident. I am waiting for some RD #1 and Cab Driver and I will order those too. Mainly doing TGA strains and will continue too, but would like a few others to mix in for variety. Pretty cool bowling shirt too. Someone point us to the info.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Mar 19, 2012)

Though this site may not have the _best_ gardening info out there, I gotta say the mods on here are pretty fuckin' chill compared to some of the other related sites that are ruled with an iron fist. 

yo Bliss just chill mang!


----------



## CharlieBud (Mar 19, 2012)

How can I LIKE? lol

Thanks for making this post meaningless by removing the well stated quoted post whatever mod did it!


----------



## IVIars (Mar 19, 2012)

I have a question for mrs. D. I remember a little over a year ago that Rare Dankness had well over 20 strains all bred with the same Afghani #1 male. Now I don't see that Afghani #1 male isn't used anymore. Have you tested all the strains within that time limit and killed the Afghani male or just rename him?


----------



## blissfest (Mar 19, 2012)

LMFAO!!!!! The Mods here are about 6 weeks late with that warning


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Mar 19, 2012)

IVIars said:


> Have you tested all the strains within that time limit and killed the Afghani male or just rename him?


I believe they're referring to it now as *Afghani IBL*.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Mar 19, 2012)

blissfest said:


> LMFAO!!!!! The Mods here are about 6 weeks late with that warning


Haha, Nice!


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Mar 23, 2012)

It is the same one.


----------



## nicedreamz (Aug 26, 2012)

What's the word with these seeds? Nobody has posted her for months...


----------



## nattybongo (Aug 26, 2012)

Odd, why has all the stuff gone...


----------



## stealthweed (Aug 26, 2012)

^^too high

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/509817-rare-dankness-rd-genetics-133.html


----------



## nattybongo (Aug 26, 2012)

Lol yep. Jus noticed after I posted...


----------



## TheStrainMan (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's a Moonshine Haze by Rare Dankness. fricken beautiful and intense aroma. i'm doing an RD OG grow journal here https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog23464-rare-dankness-scotts-og-501st.html


----------



## gladstoned (Aug 28, 2012)

TheStrainMan said:


> Here's a Moonshine Haze by Rare Dankness. fricken beautiful and intense aroma. i'm doing an RD OG grow journal here https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog23464-rare-dankness-scotts-og-501st.html
> 
> View attachment 2312126


Holy Fuck bro.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Aug 28, 2012)

TheStrainMan said:


> Here's a Moonshine Haze by Rare Dankness. fricken beautiful and intense aroma. i'm doing an RD OG grow journal here https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog23464-rare-dankness-scotts-og-501st.html
> 
> View attachment 2312126


Wow! That's a frosty bitch! I have 8 going right now. They stink as babies!


----------



## TheStrainMan (Aug 31, 2012)

^^ that moonshine is not frosty. Now this 501st OG is frosty


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Sep 1, 2012)

TheStrainMan said:


> ^^ that moonshine is not frosty. Now this 501st OG is frosty
> View attachment 2316615



I'm loving it!! 501st is next on my list. I didn't pick it up because that hermie thread on it. By the time I found out the dude flipped it and then switched it back to veg, I didn't have the cash for it.


----------



## throttle58 (Dec 6, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness I wanted to know if Scott's OG is his favorite of his og strains? I would think it would be his best strain or one of his best strains seeing as he named it after himself. My Scott's OG beans are ordered and im patiently waiting


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Dec 7, 2012)

It is his favorite or his along with the Rug Burn. The high is intense and be prepared for extreme muchies.. that Triangle Kusg in there has bad muchie trait..



throttle58 said:


> Mrs. Rare Dankness I wanted to know if Scott's OG is his favorite of his og strains? I would think it would be his best strain or one of his best strains seeing as he named it after himself. My Scott's OG beans are ordered and im patiently waiting


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 7, 2012)

damn. 

i need to get some RD in my stash.

was thinking afghan ghost.


----------



## throttle58 (Dec 7, 2012)

thx for the quick reply Mrs. Rare Dankness i cant wait for them to get here i want to try the venom og any insight on that strain from what i hear it is also a really good one 
rug burns always sold out


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Dec 7, 2012)

Rug Burn is being restocked shortly... The Venom is great...


----------



## dielavish (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm just curious to know if The ghost Genetics are from OrgnKids cut??


----------



## kgp (Dec 10, 2013)

dielavish said:


> I'm just curious to know if The ghost Genetics are from OrgnKids cut??


It has to be or its not ghost.


----------



## halo2killer (Apr 25, 2017)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Nothing


Swerve slings hermies like it is going out if style. Never will I buy Cali Connection again. Even though some strains are decent.


----------

